# MV Stork



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking for information on the MV "STORK"my father in law sailed on her in 1951 as a E.D.H. He's wondering what happened to her.
Bob


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning chwp,
Stork sold to Greeks in 1966 and deleted from Lloyds register in 1999as to her whereabouts.
Sandsend broken up in Kaohsiung 1968 by Nan Feng Steel Enterprises.
Niso broken up by P&W MacLellan at Bo ness 1n 1961. Ted


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Chwp,

I believe this is the vessel.

Built 1941 by Todd-California Richmond california as OCEAN VIGIL.
Cargo - British.
7174 tons - 10490 Dwt.
L134.6m x B17.4m.
Single screw turbine - 11 kts.
Name Changes:
1946 Ramsay.
1951 STORK.
1960 Roumeli.

Wrecked Gijon breakwater 3.2.1963 and beached 21.2.1963 and broken up.

Hawkey01


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

which Stork are you on about is it the one owned by G.S.N. London if so photo of her in photoship .com sam


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Ocean Vigil*

This Is Ocean Vigil, Later Named Stork, As Has Been Said Gsnc Had A Stork Also, Much Smaller,


----------



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

I just checked John's C.C.o.D. records.
He only done a H.T. run in June 1951 before he joined the Athel Sultan. The Stork was only a small coaster 493 tons OFF No.180541.
Thanks Bob


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

That puts her as G.S.N.C. Stork
Aquired 1945
1666 sold on as Nikos Litochoron (Greece)
1999 still in service

That's all the info. I can glean from my records.....pete


----------



## Roger H (Jan 11, 2021)

chwp said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for information on the MV "STORK"my father in law sailed on her in 1951 as a E.D.H. He's wondering what happened to her.
> Bob


Hi Bob, sailed on the Stork 1962-63 Capt. Reader. 1st.mate Buntine( Australien). Bosen Dennis Green. Believe she was Broken up 1966. 
Roger H


----------

